# Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter



## holger_buns (16. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin ein absoluter Teich Einsteiger. Ich habe den Teich bereits ausgehoben und benötige jetzt eine Kauf-Empfehlung für die Pumpe und den Filter.

Folgende Angaben kann ich vorab machen:

Der Teich hat ca. 7000 Liter Inhalt. Es sollen kleinere Fische eingesetzt werden, keine Kois oder ähnlich große Fische. Der Teich ist ca. 4m breit und 6m lang und hat eine max. Tiefe von 65 cm. Ich habe eine Art Wasserfall geplant. So müsste die entsprechende Pumpe das Wasser auf ca. 2m nach oben Pumpen, damit es dann über Steine wieder in den Teich fließt. Der Teich ist überwiegend der Sonnenstrahlung ausgesetzt und hat fast keinen Schatten, wenn die Sonne am höchsten steht.

Ein Bekannter sagte mir, dass ich mir dann eine Heissner Klarwasser FPU 16000 kaufen soll. Die kostet natürlich schon direkt 380 Euro. Ich kann mir unter der Pumpe nichts vorstellen, habe aber gesehen, dass ein ziemlich großer Filter dabei ist. Wie ist diese Pumpe von der Lautstärke, bzw. der Filter. Da der Filter unmittelbar ja in der Nähe meiner Terasse stehen wird. Kann ich diesen in der Erde versenken oder muss dieser überirdisch stehen? Ist die Pumpe mit dem Filter nicht ein bisschen überdimensioniert für meinen Teich? Könnt Ihr mir was anderes empfehlen?

In der Anlage hab ich mal ein Foto vom Rohbau angefügt.

Gruss
holli


----------



## Duquesa86 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo Holli,

zur Technik kann ich leider nichts beitragen, aber Deine max. Tiefe ist zu gering und für  Fische im Winter nicht geeignet. Kannst nicht nochmal 1-2 Spatenstiche tiefer gehen?


----------



## scholzi (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hi Gabi und Holli...und :willkommen im Forum....
Holli....du musst beim Filterkauf bedenken, das die Angaben wie  zB.16000 Liter ohne Fischbesatz gerechnet sind und das sich bei Besatz die Filterleistung halbiert..
Sprich in deinem Fall darf dein Teich max. 8000 Liter beinhalten und jetzt kommt Gabi ins Spiel...
Mit 60 cm Wassertiefe wirst du nicht glücklich werden...
1.im Winter können Fische nicht im Teich verbleiben
2.im Sommer wird das Wasser sehr warm und der Sauerstoffgehalt geht in den Keller
Wenn du gut bist grab 1,20m und dein Leben wird leichter........Der genannte Filter ist dann zu klein...


> Wie ist diese Pumpe von der Lautstärke, bzw. der Filter.


die Pumpe sitzt im Wasser und ist nicht zu hören nur Geplätscher vom Einlauf in den Teich könnte stören aber das lässt sich auch abstellen...


> Kann ich diesen in der Erde versenken oder muss dieser überirdisch stehen?


etwas ja aber der Auslauf muss überirdisch und mit einem leichten Gefälle zum Teich sein


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Servus Holger

Herzlich Willkommen

Die Tiefe ist für Fische, Amphibien etc. zu seicht, sie erfrieren im Winter bzw. bleibt zum Leben zuwenig Sauerstoff über .... bitte gehe auf zumindest 1m Tiefe, besser noch Tiefer ....

Für die Fische die du einsetzen willst, also __ Moderlieschen, __ Stichlinge, Gründlinge, Elritzen ..... brauchst keinen Filter, sofern sie nicht gefüttert werden, was sie auch nicht müssen. Sie finden genug im Teich.
Bitte keine Koi, Goldfische, Orfen, __ Shubunkin. Sarasa etc. ....

Du wirst es nicht bereuen .....

Um ehrlich zu sein, mach keinen Bachlauf/Wasserfall ... warum ...

die Pumpe liegt im Teich und häckselt Dir die Lebewesen die angesaugt werden
die Lautstärke des "Geplätscher" kann schon mal nerven und die Nachbarn stören
trägt garnix zur Wasserverbesserung bei
erwärmt in kleineren Teichen, wie Deiner, daß Wasser zu hoch
Wasserverluste durch Verdunstung und "gepritschel" sind hoch


----------



## holger_buns (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo,
also mein Nachbar hat auch so einen kleinen Teich und die Fische überleben auch im Winter. An der Pumpe ist doch eine Schutzvorrichtung, damit die Fische nicht angesaugt werden. Wie machen das denn sonst andere die eine Pumpe haben mit Fischen. Ausserhalb kann ich die Pumpe ja nicht installieren. Wie gesagt, ich möchte nur etwa 2-4 Fische einsetzen mehr nicht. Gibt es denn noch eine andere alternative ausser die Pumpe von Heissner? Eine andere vergleichbare Firma vielleicht?

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*



holger_buns schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also mein Nachbar hat auch so einen kleinen Teich und die Fische überleben auch im Winter.



Hallo Holger,

dann hat er vielleicht bisher nur Glück gehabt. Trotzdem kann ein Teich, der nur ein paar Meter weiter liegt schon ganz andere Temperaturen haben. Warum willst Du Dir das Leben selber schwer machen - der Ratschlag, den Teich tiefer zu machen kommt nicht aus Jux und Dollerei, sondern resultiert aus Erfahrung. Jetzt hast Du noch die Chance, Fehler zu vermeiden, die dich nachher eine Menge Frust kosten können.

Und die Filterfrage steht und fällt mit dem Besatz. 2 bis 4 Fische? 
Dabei bleibt es meistens nicht - die meisten Teichfische sind Gruppenfische - also Minimum 6 - 10 - und wenn die sich liebhaben....

Ausserdem ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob ich 10 Goldfische oder 10 __ Moderlieschen beherberge...

Faustformel für Filter bei Fischbesatz Hersteller-Liter-Angabe : 2 teilen.

Versuch doch mal den in meiner Signatur verlinkten Einsteiger-Beitrag zu lesen.


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Servus Holger

Ich meinte nicht unbedingt Fische ....

Im Teich schwimmen eine Vielzahl von Insektenlarven, Frosch-, __ Kröten- und Molchquappen ...

Das sind die potenziellen Opfer 

Und wenn du nur 2-4 Fische einsetzen willst, ist das garnet gut ... Fische leben gerne in Schwärme, so 10-15 Stück sind dann schon angeraten. Allerdings nur die von mir empfohlenen "Kleinen Teichfische" und dazu gehören nicht, 

ich wiederhole mich, 

Koi, Goldfische, Orfen (jeglicher Art), __ Shubunkin, Sarasa und ähnlich "Große", ab einer Fischgröße von 10-15cm aufwärts.

Ganz Wichtig ... nicht füttern ....

Wenn du meine Ratschläge befolgst, brauchst auch keinen Filter ... wozu, nur zur Arbeitsbeschaffung (der Filter gehört auch gereinigt und gewartet) und um dein hart erarbeitetes Geld für Pumpenstrom auszugeben ... 

Gut ist deine Sache und dein Geschmack ... mehr als gute Tipps geben kann ich nicht


----------



## maritim (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*



holger_buns schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also mein Nachbar hat auch so einen kleinen Teich und die Fische überleben auch im Winter..............
> 
> Gruss
> Holger





blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> dann hat er vielleicht bisher nur Glück gehabt. Trotzdem kann ein Teich, der nur ein paar Meter weiter liegt schon ganz andere Temperaturen haben. Warum willst Du Dir das Leben selber schwer machen -





hallo holger,

in solchen fällen sage ich immer.....

mein freund hatte jede woche ein andere(ohne kondom) und hat kein aids bekommen.
ich habe beim ersten mal ohne kondom aids bekommen.

du hast hier die absolut richtigen tipps bekommen und du solltest sie auch umsetzen.:beten
so bekommst du keinen unnötigen stress und kannst deinen teich in vollen zügen geniesen.
peter der selber viele fehler gemacht hat und es bitter bereut hat, das er nicht schon vorher das forum gefunden hatte. hätte mir viel zeit, leid, nerven und geld sparen können.


----------



## holger_buns (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Schon mal danke für eure Tipps, die ich soweit es geht beherzigen und umsetzen werde. Vorab gesagt, kann ich meinen Teich nicht tiefer machen, da ich auf einer Sandbank bin.

Fische werde ich die empfohlenen einsetzen 10 Stck. und keine anderen. Den Bachlauf hab ich schon angelegt und es ergibt sich auch aufgrund des Geländes.

Jetzt nur nochmal zum Filter. Also ich brauche keine Filteranlage in der Dimension? Würde ein kleinerer auch reichen als der von 16000er von Heissner, bei meinen Anforderungen? Klar, wenn ich die Fakten und Daten sehe, hab ich 7000 Liter und lt. Angabe benötige ich eine Pumpe die doppelt so stark ist. 

Ich bin jetzt nur unsicher, weil Helmut schreibt, dass ein derartiger Filter nicht benötigt wird.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo Holger,

wenn es denn ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen werden, kannst Du Dir bei 7000 l den Filter schenken. Dann brauchst Du nur eine passende Bachlaufpumpe für Deinen Wasserfall.

Solltest Du aber z.B. Goldfische einsetzen wollen (die gibt es zwar in 5 cm, aber die wachsen ganz enorm), dann musst Du den Filter haben. Zu den Fischen und ihren Größen kannst Du Dich in dem erwähnten Einsteigerbeitrag oder auch in unserem Lexikon mal umtun.


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo Holger,

wenn es denn ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen werden, kannst Du Dir bei 7000 l den Filter schenken. Dann brauchst Du nur eine passende Bachlaufpumpe für Deinen Wasserfall.

Solltest Du aber z.B. Goldfische einsetzen wollen (die gibt es zwar in 5 cm, aber die wachsen ganz enorm), dann musst Du den Filter haben. Zu den Fischen und ihren Größen kannst Du Dich in dem erwähnten Einsteigerbeitrag oder auch in unserem Lexikon mal umtun.

PS: Wenn tiefer nicht geht, was ist denn dann mit höher?


----------



## holger_buns (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo,
danke, in deinem Beitrag für Einsteiger hab ich mich schon eingelesen.

Ich bin aber immer noch nicht sicher, was ich machen soll. Wie gesagt, es bleibt bei den kleinen Fischen wie von mir erwähnt. Der Teich steht aber leider mitten in der Nachmittagssonne und es ist nicht durch einen Baum oder sonstigen Schatten geschützt.

Ich möchte diesen wirklich nur primar nutzen wegen dem Bachlauf. Mit den Fischen kam meine Frau drauf.

Wie ist denn die Geräuschentwicklung von so einem Filter?

Könntet Ihr mir eine Pumpe empfehlen? Ich hatte auch ein Angebot von einer kleineren Heissner Anlage die bis 6000 Liter ausgelegt ist. Also sprich dann für 3500 Liter mit Fischbesatz.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo Holger,



> wenn es denn ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen werden, kannst Du Dir bei 7000 l den Filter schenken. Dann brauchst Du nur eine passende Bachlaufpumpe für Deinen Wasserfall.



Wie hoch ist der Wasserfall ab Wasserspiegel und wie breit. Danach rechnet sich die Anforderung an die Bachlaufpumpe.


----------



## holger_buns (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Also hoch ist dieser ca. 1,50 m, wobei ich diesen über 2 Treppenstufen abfallen lasse. Breit ca. 1,00 m.

Man kann es etwas auf dem Foto erkennen (siehe Eingangsbeitrag), im Hintergrund wo die Treppen im Sand eingearbeitet sind.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo Holger,

ich finde die Berechnungsformel grad nicht - vielleicht kann jemand aushelfen, aber ich denke bei der Breite musst Du Dich schon bei den Geräten mit 10 - 12.000 Liter pro Stunde umschauen.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hi,

jepp, ich mein als Faustformel gelten 1000L/h pro 10cm breite...................


----------



## holger_buns (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo,
also ich hab mir jetzt eine Pumpe gekauft. Leider hatte ich mich aber die ganze Zeit mit dem Teichinhalt vertan. Ich hatte die qm Zahl der Teichfolie mit der Tiefe multipliziert. Somit kam ein falscher Wert heraus. Mein Teich fast ca. 4500 Liter. Ich hab mir jetzt eine Teichdruckpumpe von T.I.P. mit einer Leistung von 10000 Liter gekauft. Die Beratung im Baumarkt war sehr gut muss ich sagen. Der Verkäufer hat mich sehr gut beraten und machte auch einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck.

Danke euch für die Beiträge. Ich meld mich dann wieder.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Servus Holger

Passt du bitte dann im Profil die Teichgröße an 

Sonst gehen wir immer von den 7.500 Liter aus


----------



## Shamaa (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo,
mein Teich lebt seit 25 Jahren ohne unsere Unterstützung, und er lebt wirklich - das Wasser ist in Ordnung, darum wollen wir den Teich auch nicht leeren. Aber nun droht er zu verlanden und ist fast überall auf 50 bis 60 cm verschlammt. Also müssen wir zur Tat schreiten und zumindest einen Teil des Schlammes entfernen. Ich habe mir die Pumpe von H..r angesehen. Könnte das funktionieren?


----------



## Nori (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Heisst das du hast durchgehend 50-60 cm Schlamm oder dein Teich ist von welcher Tiefe auch immer bis auf 50-60 cm zu?
Die einzige Pumpe die da helfen kann ist ein Saugwagen - ansonsten Handschuhe und Neopren und rein ins Vergnügen - da gabs schon zahlreiche Leute hier, die dann 40-50 Schubkarren voll Schlamm entsorgt haben... (in der kalten Jahreszeit wird das bestimmt die wenigsten Opfer bei den Kleinlebewesen fordern)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*



Nori schrieb:


> (in der kalten Jahreszeit wird das bestimmt die wenigsten Opfer bei den Kleinlebewesen fordern)



...könnte aber wintererstarrte __ Frösche erledigen...ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Insektenlarven... wenn es denn sein muss, wäre der Herbst m.E. da der bessere Termin gewesen...


----------



## Shamaa (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Der Teich hat unterschiedliche Tiefen gehabt, in der Mitte waren es mal 1,20m. Jetzt sind - von Sumpfzonen mal abgesehen, per Senkblei gemessen nur noch 50 cm übrig.
Ich habe mir auch überlegt, einfach in den Teich zu steigen. Aber dafür müßte ich erstmal das Wasser ablassen, was ich wegen der guten Qualität nicht so gerne möchte, und außerdem ist darunter eine 25 Jahre alte Folie, die noch dicht ist. Ob die der Belastung durch einen darauf herum stapfenden Menschen gewachsen ist, möchte ich lieber nicht ausprobieren. Darum hänge ich so an dem Projekt "Pumpe" mit Wasser-Rückführung. Hat da vielleicht einer von Euch Erfahrung?
Gruß Shamaa


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Hallo Shamaa,
meinser Ansicht nach ist es nicht angebracht in einer Spezialaktion allen Schlamm auf einmal rauszuholen.
Normalerweise sollten nicht mehr als 1/3 des Teich auf einmal verändert werden.

Es gibt dafür Schlammsauger, die man sich auch ausleihen kann. Damit wird der Schlamm abgesaugt und das gröbere bleibt in einem Sieb hängen. Das was dort hängenbleibt, dann in Teichnähe einige Tage lagen, damit das "Leben" zurück in den Teich wandern kann.
Eine Pumpe mit Filter, der Dreck abscheidet, macht wahrscheinlich bei dir erst mal weniger Sinn, da nun erstmal größere Mengen zu entsorgen sind.
Ist der Teich dann von dem gröbsten befreit, können die einer weiteren Verlandung entgegenwirken.


----------



## Nori (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung Teichpumpe mit Filter*

Dass es hier nicht ohne "Opfer" abgeht ist doch klar.
Und während es draußen Minusgrade hat würde ich auch nichts machen.
Ich täte einen Kinderpool aufstellen und das Wasser dort reinpumpen - und dann hilft nur noch "Hand-Anlegen".
Ganz interessanter Beitrag wäre das hier - und zwar der Artikel vom 17.04.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30967/?q=doc+reinigung

Gruß Nori


----------

